

Network Naming Conventions - sporkbomb
http://wetzler.me/network-naming/

======
puls
This has been discussed extensively on Server Fault:
[http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-
na...](http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-names)

